# Overclocking my e6600 2.4GHz



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey just wondering what are the steps and what do you guys think

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type  ACPI x86-based PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 7.0.6002.18005
DirectX DirectX 10.0
Computer Name RYAN-PC
User Name Ryan
Logon Domain Ryan-PC
Date / Time 2009-12-29 / 23:17

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267)
Motherboard Name Asus P5K-E (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Bearlake P35
System Memory 3328 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM2: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400C4 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM4: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400C4 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
BIOS Type AMI (09/01/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (512 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (512 MB)
Monitor Hannstar HG281 [28" LCD] (823LB3QY01467)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Analog Devices AD1988B @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter Creative Audigy SE (SB0570) Sound Card

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA Device (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Disk Drive WD 2500JB External USB Device (232 GB, USB)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203N ATA Device (DVD+R9:16x, DVD-R9:12x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 476937 MB (108880 MB free)
G: (FAT32) 238414 MB (54674 MB free)
Total Size 698.6 GB (159.7 GB free)

The cpu normally works around 17c normally and 37c whilst gaming


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good temps there.

Go into your bios and set 

Ai Overclocking to manual
-this will open up a couple of settings for you
---FSB Frequency [266] (bus speed) this is "quad pumped" to give the fsb
and bus x multiplier = clock speed ie: stock is 266 x 9 = 2400Mhz.
Keep your multiplier at 9 and work up the clock speed, start with 285 or so, 
the first jump can be a bit larger, then smaller each time until you hit instability, 
or just won't boot. Then you can back the bus speed off a couple notches
and manually set the vcore, 1.3 volts isn't a bad place to start. The max cpu voltage
is 1.55v. for 65 nm. processors, which you have. Lower is always better though, you 
may have to start setting manually at a higher level. 
Each time you up the bus speed, you need to stress test. I use prime95 and have 
a temperature monitor open at the same time. If the temps get above 62 or so, then
it's time to stop the test and either back off a bit and call it an OC, or see if you 
can address the cooling issues. 
---PCIE Frequency - set this to 100
CPU Ratio Control to manual
--- once this has been set, you can go back to the advanced page, and then go to 
Configure advanced CPU settings
- there disable C1E and SpeedStep, and set your CPU Ratio Control to 9 (that's 
your multiplier)
DRAM Frequency setting (back in jumperfree configuration)
This gives you ram speeds to select from, don't OC your ram, select a speed at or 
below your rated ram speed.

For now, the voltages can be left on auto. Depending on how far you go, tweaking 
of voltages, ram timings and stuff may be needed.

Take it slow, little bit at a time, don't try for the whole apple, small bites.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

follow the steps above and you will be fine. Getting the Q6600 to 3.1 is a doddle, providing your cooling is good.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok i did what you said and turned it up to 285, disabled c1e but i couldn't find speedstep anywhere. The cpu ratio was allready 9

Once all this was done it booted up fine but my cpu was still showing 2.4GHz which I found odd so i then went into the bios again to change the 285 bus to a higher 295 but it wouldn't let me change it i pressed enter and tried typing numbers but it wouldn't let me so i set the control to auto then back to manual and then the bus went back down to 266. But whilst the bus was at 285 i did the stress test and read the temperatures and they were pretty much the same it did go up to 40c but i think thats just normal for the cpu.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

intel speedstep should be in the same list as c1e with the board being an Asus it should definetly have it.

Have you set the overclocking tuner to manual? it should allow you to type any number you wish on the FSB setting.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Use cpu-z. It doesn't install, it runs from the directory that the exe file is in.
If the bus speed is 285, it should show 2565Mhz.
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 

SpeedStep is on the same bios page as C1E.
Advanced tab - Configure Advanced CPU Settings


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok I've managed to get the overclocking to work and I've pushed my CPU up to 2.7GHz I'm doing the prime95 stress test at the moment and my cpu's main temp is around 35-56 and my two cores have shot up to 57 to 59 according to speedfan once my temperature is near 56c, should i keep at the current cpu GHz or lower it down?.

I also still cant find the speedstep anywhere even where you said grimx133 once i get my USB lead for my camera I'll upload a picture or my bios just to show you.

Thanks guys


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought of taking a few bios pictures yesterday, didn't manage to, company and stuff made for not getting a lot of things done. I've got a P5K-E wifi board, should have the same bios, aside from enabling and disabling the wireless. On mine the C1E is the first line from a pack of 8 or 10 that start half way down the screen, right after the cpu stuff. And speedstep is the last thing.

As long as the 100% load stays less than 62-64C. over the long term, it's fine. You aren't going to be spending much time there under normal use. 

What are you using for an hsf?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not use speedfan for temps it is very unreliable. You should be using real temp and set the tj max to 95.


----------

